# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  يخبره الجني أثناء الرقية بأمور فهل يصدقه

## حكاية روووح

في إحدي جلسات الرقية قال لي أحد الجن أنه يرى أبواب السماء مفتوحة؛ وذلك بعد ما قرأت الرقية وشيئا من الأذكار والدعوات، حتى إنه أسلم، وأعلن إسلامه، وظهر منه ما يفيد صدقه . فالسوال : هل يمكن لأحد الجن أن يرى أبواب السماء مفتوحة حقيقة أثناء الدعاء مثلا، أم هو أمر مجاز؟

نص الجواب

الحمد لله

الجن عالم مغيّب عنا فلا نقطع بشيء من أحوالهم ، إلا ما أخبرنا به الوحي.

والوحي أخبرنا أن الله تعالى قد أعطى الجن من القدرة على الوصول في العلو إلى مالا يصل إليه الإنس.

قال الله تعالى قاصا شأنهم: وَأَنَّا لَمَسْنَا السَّمَاءَ فَوَجَدْنَاهَا مُلِئَتْ حَرَسًا شَدِيدًا وَشُهُبًا ، وَأَنَّا كُنَّا نَقْعُدُ مِنْهَا مَقَاعِدَ لِلسَّمْعِ فَمَنْ يَسْتَمِعِ الْآنَ يَجِدْ لَهُ شِهَابًا رَصَدًا الجن/9.

وعن أبي هُرَيْرَةَ، قال: إِنَّ نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ الأَمْرَ فِي السَّمَاءِ، ضَرَبَتِ المَلاَئِكَةُ بِأَجْنِحَتِهَا خُضْعَانًا لِقَوْلِهِ، كَأَنَّهُ سِلْسِلَةٌ عَلَى صَفْوَانٍ، فَإِذَا فُزِّعَ عَنْ قُلُوبِهِمْ قَالُوا: مَاذَا قَالَ رَبُّكُمْ؟ قَالُوا لِلَّذِي قَالَ: الحَقَّ، وَهُوَ العَلِيُّ الكَبِيرُ، فَيَسْمَعُهَا مُسْتَرِقُ السَّمْعِ، وَمُسْتَرِقُ السَّمْعِ هَكَذَا بَعْضُهُ فَوْقَ، فَيَسْمَعُ الكَلِمَةَ فَيُلْقِيهَا إِلَى مَنْ تَحْتَهُ، ثُمَّ يُلْقِيهَا الآخَرُ إِلَى مَنْ تَحْتَهُ، حَتَّى يُلْقِيَهَا عَلَى لِسَانِ السَّاحِرِ أَوِ الكَاهِنِ، فَرُبَّمَا أَدْرَكَ الشِّهَابُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُلْقِيَهَا، وَرُبَّمَا أَلْقَاهَا قَبْلَ أَنْ يُدْرِكَهُ، فَيَكْذِبُ مَعَهَا مِائَةَ كَذْبَةٍ، فَيُقَالُ: أَلَيْسَ قَدْ قَالَ لَنَا يَوْمَ كَذَا وَكَذَا: كَذَا وَكَذَا، فَيُصَدَّقُ بِتِلْكَ الكَلِمَةِ الَّتِي سَمِعَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ رواه البخاري (4800).

إلا أن قدرتهم محدودة ، رغم ذلك كله ، فقد يعجزون عن إدراك ما هو أقرب إليهم من السماء.

قال الله تعالى عن سليمان عليه السلام: فَلَمَّا قَضَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ الْمَوْتَ مَا دَلَّهُمْ عَلَى مَوْتِهِ إِلَّا دَابَّةُ الْأَرْضِ تَأْكُلُ مِنْسَأَتَهُ فَلَمَّا خَرَّ تَبَيَّنَتِ الْجِنُّ أَنْ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ الْغَيْبَ مَا لَبِثُوا فِي الْعَذَابِ الْمُهِينِ سبأ/14.

فالحاصل؛ أن الجن خصهم الله بصفات ، من سرعة الحركة والصعود في العلو؛ إلا أننا لم نخبر بحدود إدراكاتهم؛ فلا نقطع بشيء مما لم يرد به الوحي.

وليس من الصواب للمرء في شيء أن يقول: بأن الجن يرون أبواب السماء اعتمادا على كلام الجني؛ لأنه مجهول لا يعلم صلاحه من فسقه أو كفره؛ والمجهول لا يعتمد على خبره، خاصة وأن في الجن شياطين يبالغون في الكذب، كما في حديث أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، قَالَ: "وَكَّلَنِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِحِفْظِ زَكَاةِ رَمَضَانَ، فَأَتَانِي آتٍ فَجَعَلَ يَحْثُو مِنَ الطَّعَامِ فَأَخَذْتُهُ، وَقُلْتُ: وَاللَّهِ لَأَرْفَعَنَّكَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.

قَالَ: إِنِّي مُحْتَاجٌ، وَعَلَيَّ عِيَالٌ وَلِي حَاجَةٌ شَدِيدَةٌ.

قَالَ: فَخَلَّيْتُ عَنْهُ، فَأَصْبَحْتُ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: يَا أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ، مَا فَعَلَ أَسِيرُكَ البَارِحَةَ؟ 

قَالَ: قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، شَكَا حَاجَةً شَدِيدَةً، وَعِيَالًا، فَرَحِمْتُهُ، فَخَلَّيْتُ سَبِيلَهُ، قَالَ: أَمَا إِنَّهُ قَدْ كَذَبَكَ، وَسَيَعُودُ فَعَرَفْتُ أَنَّهُ سَيَعُودُ، لِقَوْلِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِنَّهُ سَيَعُودُ ...

فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: أَمَا إِنَّهُ قَدْ صَدَقَكَ وَهُوَ كَذُوبٌ، تَعْلَمُ مَنْ تُخَاطِبُ مُنْذُ ثَلاَثِ لَيَالٍ يَا أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ؟ 

قَالَ: لاَ.

قَالَ: ذَاكَ شَيْطَانٌ " رواه البخاري (2311).

فالحاصل؛ أن كلام الجني كلام ذات مجهولة لا تفيد علما، والمسلم مخاطب ألا يتبع ما لا يفيد العلم، ورد في قوله تعالى: وَلَا تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولَئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْئُولًا الإسراء/36.

كما ينبغي على الراقي ألا يتوسع في الكلام مع الجني الذي يتلبس بالإنسان؛ لجهالته، فلا يعلم صدقه من كذبه، ولأن التطويل والتوسع في الحوار فوق المطلوب من الرقية، فيه مزيد ايذاء للمريض ولأهله.

والله أعلم.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

